# iPhone 5 not working after screen replacement



## Amused_1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi all,

So I've just replaced the screen on my daughters iPhone 5 and once I'd put it back together I obviously tried to turn it on to check the screen.
There is nothing, at all. Nothing lights up, nothing vibrates, and it's the same story if I plug it in to charge etc, I just get no response at all.
I've done this exact same repair on an identical phone for my friend and had zero issues with it, so I really can't figure out what's gone wrong?

Kai


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The usual cause for this is that something was not reconnected perfectly, most instances it is a ribbon cable that is not straight in the connector or claimed in properly.

You will need to take the device apart and make sure everything is installed/connected correctly. Including all screws and metal strips etc...


----------



## Amused_1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

Out of curiosity, I recently repaired an iPod touch 4g that had the same issue. After looking around online, I shorted/earthed the battery while holding the power button, then when I plugged it in it started up fine. Is there anyway this method could work on the iPhone 5?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would not suggest doing something like that. That is a good way to make the device explode.


----------

